# Letchworth State Park



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

We have a week booked here this summer and I wondered if anyone here had camped at Letchworth before?

Would be interested in knowing what are teh must see spots and whats around the park attraction wise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Letchworth State Park - Photos, Maps, Information, Pictures It is a beautiful park. We camped there a few years ago and there are trails and neat roads to bike on, a very nice restaurant (The Glen Iris Inn) and nice camp sites.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Charlie but your lilnk seems to be dead?


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Letchworth State Park - Photos, Maps, Information, Pictures

I'm sorry about that try this link.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

charlieo said:


> Letchworth State Park - Photos, Maps, Information, Pictures
> 
> I'm sorry about that try this link.


That's better thanks allot :10220:


----------

